
The Robin Hood Group and Ethereum Classic - kushti
https://medium.com/@jackfru1t/the-robin-hood-group-and-etc-bdc6a0c111c3#.yvk83b86j
======
nl
For those not following along at home, ETC (Ethereum Classic) is the original,
pre-fork block chain. It was "supposed" to die, but one exchange kept it open,
and miners found they could make good money (BTC) on it.

So it didn't die, and although it isn't worth as much as (new) Ethereum it
appears to be viable. Ethereum Classic is where the DAO attacker's money ended
up.

~~~
20yrs_no_equity
Everyone expected it to die and most hash power switched over, but not all.
Enough was left that the anti-fork people started calling it classic and
poloniex started trading it, probably to let people who now had ETC liquidate.
But the trading wasn't a straight line to zero as most expected, the
"movement" became s but real and now it is still a very large crypto currency
by market cap - and hash rate- despite being the "loser".

Given how dynamic Ethereum is code wise there may well be a market for an
Ethereum alternative for ETC to fill. Lisk and Expanse seem to indicate this
is possible.

~~~
erikpukinskis
It'll be interesting to see if, in the event of (inevitable?) future forks to
Ethereum, if this branch becomes a long-running "just leave it as it is and
let the market sort it out" experiment.

------
caf
Is it possible for someone without knowledge of the sending private key to
replay a transaction from one side of the hard fork to the other?

~~~
bkolobara
As the transaction is already signed on one chain you don't need the private
key to issue the same transaction on the other.

~~~
wolfgke
But isn't this a sign that the Ethereum protocol might be susceptible to
replay attacks?

------
appleflaxen
the members of the RHG that justified this to themselves have really bad
judgment. It just makes the ETH community appear even more hypocritical than
they did after the hard fork.

------
azeirah
Hey wait.. I have a large stack of eth I bought during the pre-sale, is this
etc, or is this eth?

I haven't been following ethereum too closely

~~~
patrickburke
You have coins on both block chains now

